# مشاريع منجزة بواسطة cnc



## المسافر ب (7 مارس 2012)

مشاريع منجزة بواسطة cnc و ملفاتها


----------



## المسافر ب (7 مارس 2012)

هذه بعض المشاريع التي قمت بإنجازها بواسطة ماكينة cnc التي قمنا بصناعتها أنا و صديقي


----------



## المسافر ب (7 مارس 2012)

كيف يمكنني ارفاق الصور؟


----------



## Hicham Wolf (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
قم برفعها على هذا الموقع
http://0zz0.com/
ومن ثم ضع الروابط هنا


----------



## المسافر ب (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا أخي Hicham Wolf
سأحاول و ان شاء الله أوفق


----------



## المسافر ب (8 مارس 2012)




----------



## المسافر ب (8 مارس 2012)




----------



## المسافر ب (8 مارس 2012)




----------



## المسافر ب (8 مارس 2012)

ظهر كرسي



هذا الكرسي هو في شكل
Puzzle
و سأقوم بتنزيله كاملا إن شاء الله


----------



## altarek_2 (16 مارس 2012)

عمل رائع شكرا لعرضها


----------



## doctoract (16 مارس 2012)

*[email protected] الاستفسار بشأن الماكينات السي ان سي*

السلام عليكم مع حضراتكم أحمد رجب من مبادرة تنشيط الصناعات الصغيرة بمصر والعالم العربي وأرجو التواصل بشأن ماكينات السي ان سي لمشروعات متعددة نحقق بها بأمر الله تعالي الخير لنا ولكل مصري وعربي صاحب مشروع صغير أو متوسط للتواصل علي الميل بالعنوان أو الهاتف الخاص (أفضل) 0201006203922 د/أحمد رجب


----------



## المسافر ب (22 مارس 2012)




----------

